# include_path in der php.ini Einstellungen mit Unterverzeichnisen



## projumper (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo @ all,

seit fast einer Stunde bin ich auf der Suche nach  einer Lösung zu folgendem Problem:

auf meinem root Server habe ich ein PEAR Packet installiert. Dieses liegt jetzt in einem unter Ordner von Pear Ordner.

Mal das ganze Abstarkt dargestellt:

php.ini:
include_path = ......./PEAR Ordner

script.php
<?php include_once(unetr Ordner/datei.php); ?>

Jetz wird mein unter Ordner nicht gefunden. Obwohl dieser defenetiv im PEAR Ordner liegt!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit im include_path von einem Ordner alle uner Ordner einzubinden, ohne jeden unter Ordner per Hand auszuschreiben?

bin für jede Hilfe sehr Dankbar!

mfg

projumper


----------



## projumper (26. Oktober 2010)

hhmmm wie mach ich das nur ?


----------



## dg87 (21. Juni 2011)

Der thread ist jetz schon älter aber ich habe halt die Suchfunktion benutzt.
Mich verwirrt das jetzt. Ich möchte gerne folgendes wissen: Ich habe einen Ordner Kunde mit unterordner Files. Wenn ich jetzt im include Pfad den Ordner bis Kunde angebe werden dann beim durchsuchen des Verzeichnisses auch die Unterordner miteinbezogen?


----------



## projumper (22. Juni 2011)

ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich denke du musst den Ordner Kunde einbinden dann ist der Ordner Files mit drin ....

so ist die Theorie ... geklappt hat das nie! Ich habe immer dann die einzelnen Ordner eingebunden 

mfg

projumper


----------

